# New Whey



## mac762339 (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone used the New Whey Liquid Protien. I bought a case and man is it convenient but wondering if its the real deal or just shit protien? Will my body absorb it or just shit it out?


----------



## tordon (Feb 12, 2007)

no never tried it, but liquid or solid, your body is going to utilize it...


----------



## Big A (Feb 14, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> no never tried it, but liquid or solid, your body is going to utilize it...



Not necesarily. If the quality is bad, it won't utilise it.

Easiest way to tell how good a protein powder is - NO protein powder should give you an upset stomach, bloating, gas or the runs. If it does, toss it and get a proper quality powder.


----------



## tordon (Feb 14, 2007)

Big A said:
			
		

> Not necesarily. If the quality is bad, it won't utilise it.
> 
> Easiest way to tell how good a protein powder is - NO protein powder should give you an upset stomach, bloating, gas or the runs. If it does, toss it and get a proper quality powder.



interesting, Good to know, thanx


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

Big A said:
			
		

> Not necesarily. If the quality is bad, it won't utilise it.
> 
> Easiest way to tell how good a protein powder is - NO protein powder should give you an upset stomach, bloating, gas or the runs. If it does, toss it and get a proper quality powder.



What would a quality powder be?

~A


----------



## Big A (Apr 9, 2007)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> What would a quality powder be?
> 
> ~A



1. SynthePURE
2. True Protein
3. isopure


----------



## WetWork999 (Apr 9, 2007)

Big A said:
			
		

> 1. SynthePURE
> 2. True Protein
> 3. isopure




Thanks Big A.

So I was 263 almost a year ago and am now at 195 and looking to get down to 178 ish range which if my math is correct should put me sub 10%BF. I have read a diet on here that takes 10 weeks and is very strict. I am getting it all set up and will give it a go. 

Thanks for all the awesome info that gets passed around here. I am also looking for a good source for an ECA stack.

~A


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 9, 2007)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> Thanks Big A.
> 
> So I was 263 almost a year ago and am now at 195 and looking to get down to 178 ish range which if my math is correct should put me sub 10%BF. I have read a diet on here that takes 10 weeks and is very strict. I am getting it all set up and will give it a go.
> 
> ...



Look for Tyrone on the Eca, hes a mod here and could probably point you in the right direction


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 13, 2007)

tordon said:
			
		

> interesting, Good to know, thanx




i used to get the stomach problems, gas,bloat diarrea, until i found whey isolate.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

Big A said:
			
		

> Not necesarily. If the quality is bad, it won't utilise it.
> 
> Easiest way to tell how good a protein powder is - NO protein powder should give you an upset stomach, bloating, gas or the runs. If it does, toss it and get a proper quality powder.



Amen brother. Nothing worst then doing squats or any heavy lifting and farting like hell,lol.


----------

